# Audi R8 Detail



## HeavenlyDetail

Well today was a great day for me...

My friend of over 20 years asked me if i fancied detailing his new car when it arrived and well to be honest i was gobsmacked when i saw it for the first time....

The new audi r8 was one of the best looking cars at goodwood when i went and spent quite alot of time in the audi section as my friend who was with me was contemplating one.....

Audi are really excited about this car and here is the official launch of the audi r8 at the Paris motorshow...

http://microsites.audi.co.uk/videos/index.html?xmlurl=r8.xml

The car when i arrived .....





































I think Tim had been out for a few spins and really enjoyed the car prior to me coming as he commented that he would hate to have let me loose on it clean....



















I have fallen in love with it before i have even detailed it....The symmetry of this car and the way it has been designed with the sweeping curves are just pure heaven.....



















So after about 2 hours looking i decided that i really must slap myself round the face and get working....

So first of all seeing as the car was parked under many trees and was fairly dirty i would give it a snow foam using 1 inch of supa snow foam on its own without and extra mix.....










The car was then foamed all over.....



















I was really praying that the weather was going to hang out today as it was so gloomy and i was concerned that the detail would not show the car in all its glory once i had finished.....My camera was also struggling with the light even with my image stabiliser!!



















You can see the snow foam doing its job nicely eating into the dirt and breaking any solids on the car up nicely enabling me to spray the car off and leave a cleaner finish in preparation for the wash stage ......










The foam was left to dwell for 5 mins










Before being sprayed off.....










Now the car was sprayed off i decided to work on the wheels.....

The Audi R8 is fitted with 6-arm, 18-inch, 5 double-spoke, design alloy wheels as standard, and can optionally be ordered with 19-inch wheels. The 235/40 size tyres at the front and up to 285/35 at the rear enable this fantastic machine to grip the roads in all conditions....

I decided to use mainly swissvax for this detail as Tim had already invested in some of the finest products they sell as he had already been informed of the world wide quality of the brand and it would suit this car perfectly...

So for the wheels i used swissvax wheel cleaner diluted 1:1










The other thing i noticed about these superb wheels was they were similar to the bugatti when i worked on it with Miracle in that they had a deep well around the outer rim that would collect water and the callipers left little spacing to get to the rears without rolling the car so i decided i would need my full set of wheel brushes for this car...










So i sprayed the wheels and worked the insides of the wheels with the largest brush which reached the backs with no problem










I then switched to the medium brush to get behind the callipers ...

The r8 has 8-piston fixed callipers on the front axle and 4-piston fixed callipers on the rear axle give the Audi R8 supreme stopping power and directional stability.










and between the spokes










before moving onto the 1 inch tiny brush for the well around the rim










I also worked on the callipers with my medium brush for the face and my swissvax hair brush for the intricates inside the calliper










The backs of the spokes and then the whole wheel was checked and washed with a lambs wool mitt to make sure they were totally dirt free...










before being sprayed off.....










the wheels had come up great










Next was the wash stage using a silicon free sponge and swissvax car bath which i love using now being ph neutral and working well with my ro water used in the two bucket method......



















the car was then sprayed off after washing in preparation for the claying stage....Today i am using swissvax paint rubber again because i am finding this a very very good clay and am now prefering it to my normal sonus green










Claylube today is a mixture of car bath and ro



















i actually found most of the contamination between the logos and hidden areas around the front lights.....










and this is the clay after just the front nearside door alone...not much contamination but a couple of odd tar spots










Now when i was doing the claying stage i noticed what i thought were a couple of imperfections in the paintwork...One was on the bonnet along the crease and the claybar was not pulling off any contaminants along it but it was dispelling water strangely and i suspected that either the clearcoat had an irregularity of that something had eaten into the clearcoat in a fine circle about 3 to 4 mm in diameter......I also found a lump of what was probably delivery wax on the top of the door....
It came off fine with the clay bar...

The car was then washed again with fresh water and the two bucket method










before being sprayed off










The car was then showered over with zero ppm filtered water



















This aids with the drying and leaves zero contamination on the bodywork and is especially effective on sunny days to eliminate water spotting and also the dreaded wing mirror water runs that you always find....

BEFORE RO










AFTER RO










so you can see how ro filtered water helps with the drying process and leaves less water on the car as well as being softer....

Next the car was sprayed panel at a time with last touch qyuick detailer to aid with drying










before being wiped down with aquatouch drying towels



















I am more and more finding that this is the only drying towel i love to use now as well as trust.....




























It never ceases to amaze me how important the claying stage is and the amount of people that see their cars after a proper wash and clay and dry that think the finish cannot be improved on as especially silver gives such a lovely glow that wasnt there before....

I then decided to get the car under cover so drove it into the garge with about 2 inches to spare either side which was fun considering it was making a noise like thunderbird 1.......

The car was then taped up










and inspected for imperfections....

Straight away i spotted a massive stone chip on the bonnet with another chip about 2 inches behind it which obviously ment that a stone had bounced up the bonnet so i inspected the windscreen aswell for damge but it was fine.....It was only about 1 mm in diameter and i knew i could improve it so it would be barely visible and i was confident i could make the second one disappear totally...










The only other imperfection i could find on the car was what i had commented about earlier and although difficult to pick up on camera there was definetly a problem with the bonnet crease.....










zoomed in...










Although this is not a massive problem for the value of the car i felt it would be worth removing if possible and Tim agreed....

I decided to use a sonus fx1 pad after trying a fx2 pad which didnt really remove it combined with menzerna 3.02










I worked on the area until the polish had broken down










and then buffed off










until the imperfection had gone










the same was used in combination with the stone chipping










and buffed off and improved 100% and the second mark had disappeared










I absolutley love the colour of this r8 ....

I believe there is a choice of eight exterior colours. The sideblades are in a harmoniously contrasting finish, also optionally in Oxygen Silver or Carbon Sigma. Tims car has the carbon added and it gives a fantastic juxtaposition of colour to me...

I decided that after looking at the paintwork the dealership had been instructed to leave the car and not valet it so it was in very good condition and swirl free not saying the dealership would have swirled it obvioulsy just an observation.....They had removed all exterior stickers and supaguard was not opted for.....

The polish used today in conjunction with my Festool is 3M 80349 Perfect-it III extra fine combined with a 3M pad...










I just basically worked my way around the car




























The car was coming up beautifully



















The carbon side blades i tested first on quite a slow speed just to see how the product worked as i have only worked on carbon twice before but it came up superb giving a resemblance of being coated in glass in really bringing the weave of the fibre out



















Now one thing that has really impressed me about this Audi of all the things on it are simply the lights....

This r8 has Xenon Plus ellipsoidal headlights with a built in headlight washer system, dynamic headlight range control and LED daytime running lights. And they look absolutely fantastic.....

I decided to polish them after they were clayed to try and get them near perfect ......



















Now whether its an optical illusion or not but after 5 turns on each headlight it just seems to make them virtually transparent as if no protection is visible??



















Finishing touches????

Yes that was an r8 logo in the headlight!! uber cool!!!!










LEDS!!! Oh yea....










Now the car had been fully machine polished










it was time to go over it with swissvax cleaner fluid in preparation for the wax.....










The car was cleaned a panel at a time



















before being buffed off










all areas were checked for cleaner fluid and wiped off immediatly










the carbon was also treated the same


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Next i decided to treat the wheels to a glazing using ez creme glaze to try and wet the metallic with the glazes oils



















this was wiped on and off within one minute

before moving on to the sealent for the wheels jetseal 109 which has had such fantastic reports for durability and the ability to bring out the flake...In my experience there is nothing better.....



















This was left on for 20 minutes for it to catalyse before being wiped off....A second layer was put on during the wax stage and removed at the end of the waxing after approximately 40 minutes...










The results on the wheels with this combination speak for themselves with the knowledge that brake dust will not penetrate the barrier now built up....





































Now the wax for today was a tough choice but after duscussing it with Tim i decided to advise him to go for swissvax Mystery as i believed it would look fantastic on silver having tested it on a few colours just lately...

Mysterys 'secret' formula is produced using 55% by volume of the purest No.1 grade unbleached white carnauba wax. It also contains high concentrations of wax esters, wax alcohols and long chain fatty acids. Enriched with coconut, almond and vanilla extracts.

The certificate shows its hand crafted and signed by the individual who crafted it which is a nice touch!!



















So the whole car was then waxed a panel at a time










and removed when i felt it had bonded and taken










to leave a fantastic shine










The headlights were also waxed.....










Next all glass was cleaned with megs glass cleaner



















and all non metallic areas detailed using small detailing brush










and larger hair brush for paintwork areas and larger plastic components.....



















The weather had perked up now so i decided to get the car outside again to check over the engine bay and interior

Now one thing that i really loved about this car was the sound system and the reversing cameras built in.....Various other cars im sure utilise this technology but it was new to me....

It basically in real time guides you in reverse mode and shows you whats behind you.....










VIDEO REVERSING



The interior of the r8 is fantastic...

It has various safet features including Active headrests They automatically deploy forwards to cushion backward momentum of the head to try and minimise whiplash in the event you forget your not at the nurburgring...










The interior is laden with nappa leather and silver and options include a bangen olufsen sound system...



















Now the car was outside i decided to give the engine bay a little spruce up as it was dirty.....










Now this is obviously no slouch in the speed market and the high-revving V8 petrol engine delivers 420PS, spontaneous response and a thrilling engine sound. It punches the R8 through the 62mph barrier in just 4.6 seconds. ....wow!!!

Also the R8's unique engine position, together with quattro permanent
four-wheel drive, results in outstanding dynamic performance with very high directional stability and enormous lateral acceleration.

So opening the engine compartment a stunning piece of technology stood before me and my aerospace 303.....










All metallic areas were cleaned and cleaner fluided and then waxed



















So all plastic areas were cleaned with apc diluted 4:1 and then coated and wiped with aerospace 303



















I then went over the rest of the engine bay carefully wiping down everything and making sure all jubilee clips etc were cleaned and polished




























until the engine bay looked the best i felt i could get it



















I then decided to see what was in the front of the car and realised that this was no car to take the kids to butlins in for the weekend......Luggage room was minimal but then i finally realised that the average r8 driver would probably take a miss on the 2 for 1 offer at butlins minehead and would probably be seen cruising along the french riviera!!!



















I was actually quite surprised at how much dust had got into here so using 303 again all areas of plastic were wiped over and cleaned aswell...




























The underside was cleaned and quick detailed as i didnt think wax would be beneficial at the time...



















I then decided to do the twin exhausts with auto sol.....










giving them a really good clean inside and out










to give a nice finish bar a couple of rock hard areas inside which i wasnt prepared to try and remove with force.....










Lastly i decided to give the car a wipe over with Tims swissvax quick detail spray and my swissvax special cloth



















i truly believe this cloth gives the car a small but beneficial improvement as it buffs the wax to a lustrous finish










So now the car was finished i wanted to show Tim the properties of a good wax on a properly prepared paintwork and the bebefits now of keeping the car contaminant free...

so...

WATER TEST ON BONNET BEFORE DETAIL



WATER TEST ON BONNET AFTER DETAIL



As you can see before test shows the water basically just sheets across the bonnet resulting in the water just sitting there and the after shows pure repeling of the water and is one factor i love about a properly detailed car is in the rain how the car is generally nearly dry when you pull up and the fabulous beading that occurs....

so after a fantastic and enjoyable 10 hours....

THE RESULTS

























































































































































































































FINAL VIDEO WALKROUND


----------



## Detail My Ride

Stunning. Truly Stunning :doublesho


----------



## Pad

Marc, that is a very special detail and a fantastic write up. Inspirational.

Cheers


----------



## nsanity

First R8 detail on the board, awesome job mate, you always get the nicest cars to do


----------



## Phil H

wow! thats an absolutly stunning car! Audi have got it spot on with that amazing. 

Amazing detail Marc! Stunning work as always, love the videos and write ups


----------



## bimmer

Cost me nearly 15 minutes to read the thread and drool at the pics. :doublesho Amazing how a good looking car can look even better. Nice job man, always love your writeups!!! :thumb:


----------



## deej

Stunning car, detail and write up!

Really liked that and i just wish i could find the time at the moment for that level of attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## andyollie

STAND CLEAR OF THAT AUDI!!!!!

marc u are a legend.


----------



## lois97

Thats the best write up i've seen today .Seriously thats great :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Truly stunning car.

You have deffinetly done it justice, great work as usual.

Your attention to detail is excellent!


----------



## range rover dea

:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## spitfire

I'm not an Audi fan, but that is one sweet looking car. Attention to detail fantastic and one awsome write up.

First class read.:thumb:


----------



## tdekany

Not much else I can say. *STUNNING CAR AND DETAIL*


----------



## detailersdomain

nice work, where did you get the wheel brushes from?


----------



## V3polo6n2

:doublesho 
Impressive results man!
The carbon panel is a real mirror!

Good job and very nice car!


----------



## Mark M

Superb detail and write up Marc.

That detail made me smile and say "lush to myself"...sad I know.


----------



## Nica

That is an incredable write up, I just love the write ups you and others here come up with...incredable the attention to detail. Truly an awesome write up and a great, great detail.

Loved every detail, well done. I'm speachless, wow well done and thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Woob

Brilliant! Where do you get those Brushes from?


----------



## Andyuk911

Nice job Marc ... I would have popped along 10 times over !


----------



## Skodaw

Marc, yet another fantastic detail on a fantastic car, along with as usual your brilliant write up technic. I love the video of the water running off the bonnet - really shows the level of protection from the Swissvax.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Another cracking detail from you Marc, with superb photography to really show off your work. The attention to detail that Audi have lavished on that R8 is stunning. I think Porsche can expect to see sales of the 911 take a bit of a dip this year.
As others have said, can you give us some info on the wheel brushes you use?

cheers


----------



## BMW^Z4

aaaamazing results !!! R8!!!


----------



## ahaydock

What a fantastic detail and write up. I love those cars to!


----------



## Maxym

Stunning! :doublesho Top work and fantastic attention to detail. Standard for me to aim for...! :buffer:

Oh, Marc, what are those brushes you used for the wheels? Need a set meself!


----------



## Peter D

Fantastic detail and write up - I love that carbon fibre!


----------



## ClarkeG

Absolutely amazing detail, I was wondering when someone would be lucky enough to detail an R8, you're a lucky man. 

Amazing work 

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie

Absolutly stunning.. it still amazes me how much the appearance of a new car can change when detailed by the right person.. Well done m8!


----------



## Tiauguinho

Awesome job you did there! I'm very intrigued to try drying with RO water now. You use Aquagleam filters?

I find the R8 an amazing car, but still doesn't beat the 911 in terms of design IMHO.


----------



## SimonW

Great detail! AMAZING car! 

(glad to hear you think the paint rubber is better than sonus green, been thinking about getting some PR :thumb

Si


----------



## TwinSport

As I told you on vxronline, a great work! I always love to read your write up and to have a look at your pictures.

P.S.: Awesome car!


----------



## pcc

Spot on as always Marc. Your work and write-ups never fail to impress


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Superb work Marc, no stone unturned.
A truly breathtaking car, Audi are number one when it comes to
bringing concept cars onto the roads...


----------



## Neil_S

Very tasty mate, a massive improvement too, which is rare for silver to be able to notice such a difference.

How do you rate the Swissvax QD?


----------



## ash_xt

fantastic marc, you've made one he*l of a beutiful car even nicer 

saw one of these for real yesterday and oh my gosh!!!!! he even booted it for a split second every now and then!, suffice to say i drove with my window down in the rain wthout the radio on


----------



## Ducky

Storming detail job there mate, and on an R8 - what I would do for one of those! :thumb:


----------



## Malcolm44

Brilliant finish on a brilliant car. Well done:thumb:


----------



## Scotsbil

Brilliant. A great well thought out approach to detailing and write up to match. The finish is a credit to you well done.


----------



## sat1983

Great write up. Best one I've read singe joining DW!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Awesome detail, awesome car, awesome write-up. I really like the way you give info about the car and your enthusiasm for the cars comes across.

A few questions:

- That doesn't look like a PC - is it a UDM? Where do you get one ?
- Where do you get your wheel brush set from, looks great.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## dino

They get nicer and nicer each time i see one. There's one driving around MK I've seen a few times and it has such a presence on the road that everyone looks at it.


----------



## silver bmw z3

I haven't seen one in MK but saw one on the motorway recently. They look amazing with the LED lights on. Got to get me one of these 

Do you use a PC on your car dino?


----------



## NKS

Great car....great write-up!


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy

Great work, but it looks like I'm still the only one that really, really doesn't like the Audi R8. Someone I know has just paid £96k for one, and even after going for a ride in it, I'm still not impressed


----------



## silver bmw z3

Looks that way


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Wheel brushes..Damn id be a millionaire if i had a pound for every time im asked where they are from...

As far as im concerned they have ceased manufacture but johnny from c&s had some so contact him if he still has any left???

Neil cheeky as it sounds the swissvax quick finish was Tims but he said to use it to see what it was like....Combined with the polish cloth i think it gave the car an edge although you have to be subjective in these matters because sometimes your eye can give you a sense of hue change simply because you feel that it has made a difference due to the fact you have applied it........I basically can only say that i wiped it across the front wing and inspected and felt it looked wetter than silkier if that makes sense and also felt smoother.....

This whole car was an experience for me and a pleasure to work on simply because i had as long as i required and brunch half way through the day......

The car is now safely on its way to the south of france where im sure it will turn many eyes!!!


----------



## SimonW

I had to triple check the title to make sure i wasnt seeing things! 

Still think i would have a Ferrari


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Not for £77k you wouldn't, at least not brand new anyways.
You could buy the new M3 AND an R8 for the price of an F430.


----------



## Finerdetails

top job Marc


----------



## Summit Detailing

now that is a proper car! ...proper job on the detail too chap:thumb: 

always enjoy your Showroom threads


----------



## tm_dw

It's a (previous generation) Festool 150FEQ. Check the Tools section for more info.

Awesome attention to detail. I can't believe that _only_ took 10 hours. 
Glad to see that your backing plate didn't fly off! 



silver bmw z3 said:


> A few questions:
> - That doesn't look like a PC - is it a UDM? Where do you get one ?
> 
> Paul


----------



## scooby73

Awesome car and job:thumb: Nice to see it's got the manual shift. This is the first time the 911 has had some serious competition. Evo mag took an R8 round the Bedford Autodrome and it was faster than all the current 911s, 430 06 spec Gallardo, and was less than a second slower than the Maclaren F1, enzo and Gallardo ************. You cannot fault it at £77000.

God help the competition if they lob the V10 in as they are rumoured to be doing!


----------



## dhracer

Mikey_Bwoy said:


> Great work, but it looks like I'm still the only one that really, really doesn't like the Audi R8. Someone I know has just paid £96k for one, and even after going for a ride in it, I'm still not impressed


You're not the only one, the voice in my head just keeps saying "it's a beefed up TT"  would much rather a 911 (well not actually - I'd get something more "interesting"). But hey it's not like I've the money for either :lol:

Amazing detail though :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

I'm in love......

Truly awesome detail.


----------



## 190Evoluzione

dhracer said:


> You're not the only one, the voice in my head just keeps saying "it's a beefed up TT"


I agree that sometimes Audi play it a little too safe with their design but ]the R8 was conceived & designed before the new TT, so if anything the TT is a mini-R8!


----------



## dhracer

I didn't know that  (and I definitely agree it's on the safe side)

I can see the logic behind that then (designing the new TT to look a bit like the R8 that is - it adds prestige to the cheaper car which is where they make more money but IMO it devalues the R8)

As long as Lamborghini don't pick up too much influence from Audi :devil:

Anyway I digress...


----------



## SimonW

190Evoluzione said:


> Not for £77k you wouldn't, at least not brand new anyways.
> You could buy the new M3 AND an R8 for the price of an F430.


What about a 360 and save some :thumb: but in all reality it would be an R8 (or Gallardo) although i love the 430 for £120K+ its a little to much, when you can have magnetic suspension in the R8 

Edit - The R8 takes the gear box system from the Gallardo! and is in competition with the Gallardo, which is a poor move by Audi as its adding competition to a brand it owns! hum...maybe there gonna sell Lambo!!!!!

Si


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy

Was unimpressed when I had a go in a 360, would much rather have a 355 and save even more money. Fantastic car


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Sorry i digressed too, but here are the images from 2003 of the original
concept, then named Le Mans : Link


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Fantastic Detail Marc! One of the best on here yet!

Love that car too....

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Commander_T

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome mate
Brilliant effort - loved it :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

Superb!

The car looks great, but you've made it look so much better! 

:thumb:


----------



## tmclssns

Wonderful work.. I really enjoy reading your write-ups, very interesting material and you always deliver to a high standard!

Your posts actually convinced me to try some other stuff than Meguiars (which is most used here in Belgium).. on to Swissvax


----------



## astra-bertone

has to be the wettest silver car i have ever seen on here, marc that is simply amazing


----------



## paddy328

Awesome mate. What was the swissvax wheel like? Ive got some but not used it yet.


----------



## Shug

Aye, its nae too shabby. I'll give you that.


----------



## elne

very very good write up! and an awesome finish mate


----------



## Guest

Hey Marc, top work and write up as usual!

Here is the Audi R8.... check out the video, be patient as it take a minute to load up, but its well worth the wait!!!!

http://microsites.audi.com/audir8/h...brandportal_global&BannerID=R8_micro_link_com


----------



## V8burble

After over 60 have already commented there is nothing further to add that can express the attention to detail and beautiful results of your details and writeups Marc..... Awsome as always :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Miracle said:


> Here is the Audi R8.... check out the video


Phantom Black, Carbon Sigma Sideblade and the 6-spokes please.
oh, and a custom White leather interior


----------



## Boyd

Tom Claessens said:


> Wonderful work.. I really enjoy reading your write-ups, very interesting material and you always deliver to a high standard!
> 
> Your posts actually convinced me to try some other stuff than Meguiars (which is most used here in Belgium).. on to Swissvax


Nothing to say more :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Jules86

Awsome. My mums boyfriend is looking at one of these but a 2 year wait! I will show him this to get him moving on one!


----------



## Glossmax

Great attention to detail making a wonderful car that bit more special.
Super job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SURFERROSA

Fantastic finish generated there Marc. What a machine to get your hands on mate. Bet you were crapping yourself as well!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

SURFERROSA said:


> Fantastic finish generated there Marc. What a machine to get your hands on mate. Bet you were crapping yourself as well!!!!!:thumb:


Well considering the car was going down to the south of France the next day i knew there were no second chances if i put the mark of zorro across the bonnet...:lol:


----------



## InSPiRE

Stunning! :doublesho I Loved reading your story and see the pictures of this impressive car.

(200ml Mystery Wax: € 450,00 :doublesho oeps)


----------



## MickCTR

Stunning, another top drawer detail and writeup Marc! One or two guys around here are really raising the bar imo and you're one of them! Great stuff:thumb:


----------



## wookey

really impressive, fantastic write up :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign

Nice one. You do some awesome cars.
Where do you get all your wheel brushes from?


----------



## 182_Blue

Superb job and awesome motor, love it

ps what wheels brushes are they ?


----------



## RenesisEvo

Stunning car, great finish...

...BUT - am I really the only one to think "Hang on, that's a *sponge*!!!!" I thought a washmitt would be the only way with such a car??


----------



## 182_Blue

RenesisEvo said:


> Stunning car, great finish...
> 
> ...BUT - am I really the only one to think "Hang on, that's a *sponge*!!!!" I thought a washmitt would be the only way with such a car??


its not an ordinary sponge


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yep that ole sponge again....

Its a z**** sponge...silicon free...


----------



## dhracer

I use those sponges, really good IMO (although I've bought some mitts to try since hearing everyone on here slag off sponges  )


----------



## 182_Blue

vxrmarc said:


> Yep that ole sponge again....
> 
> Its a z**** sponge...silicon free...


wheres the wheels brushes from ?


----------



## wfenix

marc, by far and away the best and most informative detail you have ever done. so enjoyable reading the process and the results are truely without question orgasmic, i think paul has taught you too well and you will probably work with him soon absolutly awsome detail mate.


----------



## J4M3S

that is out of this world!!!!


----------



## dhracer

What's so special about the "special cloth" btw? I'm guessing it's no ordinary microfibre


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

182_blue said:


> wheres the wheels brushes from ?


Sorry....

The wheel brush sets were imported from the states but if i am correct according to the patent the company manufacturing them has ceased production....

Polishing company had 50 sets as did johnny but i believe most were snapped up shortly after it was announced......

Maybe ask johnny if he has any left....

I purchased the whole lot due to continually cutting my fingers on th razor blade disc protectors that car companys are now putting behind the discs....

I would be lost without them....


----------



## Trist

My jaw has dropped off!!, simply stunning work Marc and stunning car :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

This is probably in the top 3 of detail write ups I have seen on this forum since I became a member :thumb: 

Its better than the Veryon one imho, and nearly as good as Dave KG's Rolls he did with all the chromage

Basically, I think there should be a statue put up of you on the front page in hommage

I just LOVE the attention to detail around the valve cap for instance..and that old 'writing on the weights' on the wheels trick again...

The owner better of had a rather large smile on their chops when you handed back the keys mate 

  

10/10


----------



## Auto Finesse

Well that post had so many pics i did not even need to read it and i know exactly what you done, even that you messed about with all the gadgets, top work, im gona go read it now


----------



## dodger

fantastic detail there Marc, stunning car too


----------



## Wozza

Fantastic write up as always :thumb: fantastic results on a fantastic car :thumb:


----------



## Versoman

amazing write up and detail Marc


----------



## Guest

tissues please


----------



## Nica

I just ordered these brushes, not exactly the same as Marc's but they should help.

http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html

When I receive the brushes I'll post pictures and perhaps a short review.


----------



## Brisa

wow, amazing stuff. well worth the large portion of my life spent reading it lol


----------



## lomax

Stunning


----------



## LyndonD

As always Marc, Amazing work! The write up is top class!


----------



## cheekymeister

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Ultra

enjoyed that write up and what a car.


----------



## thorno_58

Amazing. What a car. What a result!


----------



## Sheffielder

I'm speech less superb work!


----------



## mouthyman

stunning car, and very good work as usual


----------



## n_d_fox

Just shows how going the extra mile returns simply stunning results. Love the car, love the write up and the video's add that extra touch !

Well done mate, cracking effort and i'm sure your pal Tim will reward you with a blast in it one day soon...


----------



## BIFF TANNEN

GORGEOUS... VXRMARC you are a LEGEND my friend, you certainly take pride in your work. I kneel at your superiority!! :thumb:


----------



## Daffy

scooby73 said:


> Awesome car and job:thumb: Nice to see it's got the manual shift. This is the first time the 911 has had some serious competition. Evo mag took an R8 round the Bedford Autodrome and it was faster than all the current 911s, 430 06 spec Gallardo, and was less than a second slower than the Maclaren F1, enzo and Gallardo ************. You cannot fault it at £77000.
> 
> God help the competition if they lob the V10 in as they are rumoured to be doing!


They made the bay big enough but apparently the oil cooler is to low and the engine too deep to fit the V10 in. So unless they build a new V10 it is unlikely to feature in the R8. Also it would then be in competiotion with the Lambo which would not be a good move.



exotic detail said:


> What about a 360 and save some :thumb: but in all reality it would be an R8 (or Gallardo) although i love the 430 for £120K+ its a little to much, when you can have magnetic suspension in the R8
> 
> Edit - The R8 takes the gear box system from the Gallardo! and is in competition with the Gallardo, which is a poor move by Audi as its adding competition to a brand it owns! hum...maybe there gonna sell Lambo!!!!!
> 
> Si


R8 is not in competition with the Lambo due to a hefty £50k price difference and running cost. The Audi could be used as a daily where as the Lambo is more a weekend car. It's competion is really only the 911.

Anyway I need clean trousers. This is the detail I have waited all year for and boy you don't disappoint Marc. That is fabulous.
And those that think it looks like a TT get them in the flesh and they are quite differet, the nose slightly but everything else no. Then get them to fire them up and put your hands over your ears. Followed 2 into Goodwood the other week giving it some beans and the noise was so good it hurt my ears.

My god I need to get some money. Anyone know someone who wants a kidney.lol


----------



## dhracer

Daffy said:


> My god I need to get some money. Anyone know someone who wants a kidney.lol


Amen to that, when you find an easy way of doing it let me know :lol:


----------



## specR0

wow.. just wow. enough said.


----------



## Slick 77

wow, what a car to work on and amazing results :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

Wow, that was a fantastic read, excellent detail Marc.

The pictures, the story, the videos - amazing job.

Thank you for sharing and making that!


----------



## Bulla2000

What kind of wheel brushes did you use?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ok just an update on this r8....

I have had an email from Tim about the r8 and he is now in the loire valley....I asked him to send me an email with the r8 parked somewhere nice and he has posted outside a chateau he is staying at on his way to the south of france....










He has commented that at 160 mph on the autoroute the car in driving rain looked like the rain was not touching it and was possible to drive without wipers because i had rain -xed the windows and screen......

One word of warning though from Tim was that if you drive a car that is very wide beware when using the eurotunnel because he now has 2 scraped front wheels and a chunk out of a tyre due to the car being too wide for it....Hes obviously very happy then.... Fortunatly he has wheel and tyre insurance....

I would also like some feedback if i may regarding my detail and your thoughts on the gentleman that uses swissvax and may well be a professional detailer in Holland.......This is only for me to see if i am correct in my procedure and to see if i can benefit from his comments regarding my process and maybe cut down time without losing any aspects of the detail......

His questions are (followed by my own thoughts!!) And please be gentlemanly on replys....

The r8 forum thread....

http://www.r8talk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1093

MY DETAIL:

1) Foaming, spray off foam
2) Wheels/Callipers with Swissvax Wheelcleaner, Brushes, spray off 
3) Wash with sponge and Swissvax CarBath and Two Bucket Method, spray off
4) Claying the car with Swissvax clay
5) Washed again, Two Bucket Method, spray off
6) Showered over with filtered water
7) Spray panels with a Quick Detailer and dry the car
8) Tape up car for polishing
9) Polish the Two imperfections
10) Polish the whole car because of dealer-swirls
11) Swissvax Cleaner Fluid wax-prep, panel-by-panel and buff it off
12) Glazing the wheels
13) Sealing the wheels
14) Wax the car with Swissvax Mystery
15) Sealing the wheels for second time
16) After bonding, removed the wax residu and buff it up
17) Wax the headlights
18) Clean the glass with Meguiar's Glass Cleaner
19) Doing the rest with a detail brush
20) Cleaning the engine bay ( and clean the plastic trim)
21) Waxing the engine bay
22) Clean the front luggage room
23) Clean the exhaust tips
24) Finish the car with Swissvax Quick Detailer with the Microfiber Swissvax Polishcloth

His comments....

1) Foaming is right for loosing up somewhat attached dirt. It helps preventing swirling your car when washing. But why should you if you are going to polish the whole car (step 10), look at the car at the beginning and make a plan for it?

I agree but also think prevention saves time on recorrection..

2) Nice, no comment
3) Two bucket method: nice, no comment. Sponge: I'd rather use a good towel. It holds water longer and it works better with catching dirt (and not swirling your car)

The sponge is a z**** sponge and after using a knit comb on a wash mitt and dragging out fine grit i would personally say that a z**** sponge would have more contamination visible when using 2 bucket method hence reducing the chance of scratching the car...

4) Claying:: Important, but the whole car? No. Look with your eyes and feel with your fingers where it needs to be clayed. It's a new car, step 11 will remove other oxidation already. And not needed when you wax your car straight after you picked him up from the dealer.

This baffles me as i have never known anyone including professional detailers to try to work out where should and shouldnt be clayed on a car???Claying to me is the most important part of the process and i would always clay the whole car everytime as i have been taught!!

5) Rewash after clay ::Skip this. Two bucket methods is overkill here. When you use Quick Detailer with the clay the second wash is not needed, so skip step 5.

Disagree unfortunately i would always rewash the car after a proper clay but my own opinion.

6) Filtered water over car:: Skip this. Not needed at all. Step 11 will remove any waterstains. And Step 24 does that aswell

This aids me with drying the car and i will always do it but agree not totally neccesary and can be bypassed...

7) Skip the spraying with the Quick Detailer. Step 11 will do just fine.

I use this as a drying aid ...

8) If you really want to polish it, do it. But a new car will not need it. Ask your dealer NOT to prep the car (cleaning and waxing it) because normally a dealer does NOT do a good job. Giving you your brand new R8 with swirls all over and a cheap, bad protecting and short lasting wax layer.

I persoanlly would always give the car a machine polish and correction to get the most out of the paintwork inpreparation for the cleaner fluid stage and just suggest that you skip this and go straight to the swissvax cleaner fluid stage...

9) Nice, no comment

10) How serious where the swirls, normally step 11 will remove light swirls already.

11) Unmissable step

12) Alternative: Use Swissvax Cleaning fluid

13) Alternative: Use Swissvax Autobahn Wheelwax

14) Mystery is nice, but best on dark colours and expensive. My suggestion is Swissvax Shield. That is a carnauba wax with PTFE (Teflon). Long lasting, very waterrepelling, and easy to clean (very smooth surface)

Subjective and after trying mystery and divine and saphir on silver i felt mystery gave the nicest glow!!

15) Skip this. The brakedust on the R8 is not that aggressive. Put on a second layer after some weeks.

I would suggest the gentleman has not used chem guys jetseal which i understand therefore does not understand the benefits of a second layer for protection as well as bring out the flake and wetness..

16) No comment

17) Good one! But try opening up the bonnet next time (to wax the whole headlights!)

I did but not on camera ...

18) No comment

19) Maybe needed, maybe not

I would never ever in a million years expect someone to drive away in a 90k car with polish residue in window sills and crevices personally...

20) Yes, you must!

21) Be sure to use heatresisting wax. Use Swissvax Autobahn wheelwax for it. Also for the carbon inlays

Totally agree!!

22) Once in a while

Totally agree!!

23) Indeed.

24) Skip this. When you applied the Wax the detailer is not needed. The Swissvax Detailer doesn't add anything to the wax. Just buff it up if you want to (but changes are small if you applied the wax well and removed it right)

This is basically a stage to remove any wax residue that has been missed or is not visible to the naked eye!!!

In all this is by no way meaning to be disrespectful to the gentlemans comments.......I am always interested in opinions and ways of improving..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Bulla2000 said:


> What kind of wheel brushes did you use?


Admin can we make this a sticky...:lol:


----------



## Skodaw

Marc, one of the things I like most about your details is the attention to detail(excuse the pun) Yes, you probably could miss a couple of steps, but I'm a firm believer of you get out what you put in.

I hate to think the amount of time it must take you to do all the write ups and pictures / videos etc - but they really do add to the standard of your work. 

At the end of the day, your doing the work, following the guidelines that you've been taught, and as a result your getting to work on some lovely cars -- don't let others get you down - they are probably jealous!!


----------



## MickCTR

Regarding the Dutch detailers comments I would basically conclude that I would rather you detail my car than him (not to put too fine-a-point on it)! The comments he makes strike me as someone without such meticulous attention to detail as yourself! Personally if I had a 90k car parked up outside (and i wasn't into detailing myself) I wouldn't care how long it took you or how much it costs to get the required results. I don't think there is such a thing as overkill with something as special as the R8, its just an extravagance so why not have an extravagant detail? I admit that i would cut 1 or 2 corners with the CTR when compared to your detail but if I had an exotic outside and plenty of time then I'm sure things would be different. Keep doing what you're doing Marc, its this level of attention to detail that has got you the reputation that you have developed. I love reading your detail write-ups and when my numbers come in you can detail my R8 in exactly the same manner as that R8 :thumb:


----------



## V8burble

Hey Marc, I followed an R8 earlier today in MK, up by the VAG HQ.... Whilst I think it is a beautiful looking beast (in fact why wasn't the new TT this shape, rather than a VAG group clone) but I have to say that the lights look so much better off than on IMHO. The front daytime LEDs look like a pair of "that Australian dame's" glasses  and the shape of the rear lights, thats the lit up shape, is very dating  I think. Don't get me wrong, I own two Audis and love the brand, but I think that this little area lets down what is otherwise a cracking looking vehicle. It goes like stink and handles like a rocket powered roller skate. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Skodaw said:


> Marc, one of the things I like most about your details is the attention to detail(excuse the pun) Yes, you probably could miss a couple of steps, but I'm a firm believer of you get out what you put in.
> 
> I hate to think the amount of time it must take you to do all the write ups and pictures / videos etc - but they really do add to the standard of your work.
> 
> At the end of the day, your doing the work, following the guidelines that you've been taught, and as a result your getting to work on some lovely cars -- don't let others get you down - they are probably jealous!!


It actually takes me about 8 hours after uploading , resizing , editing then working out how to write it but its my hobbie so it doesnt matter....I have anthony kiedis singing along giving me inspiration...:thumb:


----------



## Mars Red Mike

What can you say that hasnt already been said? Truly amazing and a genuine inspiration. 

mike


----------



## Nica

vxrmarc said:


> It actually takes me about 8 hours after uploading , resizing , editing then working out how to write it but *its my hobbie so it doesnt matter*....I have anthony kiedis singing along giving me inspiration...:thumb:


Totally agree with you, you can't rush perfection :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Superb yet again !

Its your attention to detail that really makes your work stand out.

Excellent.:thumb:


----------



## panholio

Phenomenal detail.


----------



## hotwaxxx

:thumb: Brilliant work on a fantastic car.

Incidentally, my Swissvax Best of Show has the same signature on the certificate as your Swissvax Mystery certificate.

Cheers - Hotwaxxx


----------



## karl7900

Excellent job:thumb:


----------



## SamVx

Your details always amaze me and you always seem to put in 110%! Fantastic work and I'm SO jealous of your mate for having an R8 - such a clean R8 at that!


----------



## phil440

that is 1 stunning car and what a detail.


----------



## dominic84

Amazing car, write up and final finish.


----------



## DaveDempsey

Very nice looking car the R8, front end looks nice and mean.


----------



## Roy

Marc, great work there, and even better choice on products!

as you know my back ground, experience with a certain brand, here's my thoughts.

Foaming, yes defiantly, less damage.
Washing, I have used cotton towels, there good and you can really feel your way around the car, currently about to try DF Concours wash mit, agree with your comments on the Z sponge as opposed to lambs wool mitts, don't like them.
Rinsing, why rely on another product to remove impurities left on the paint from hard water.
Claying, nothing wrong with doing the whole car, you get a feel for where the contamination is, spend less time on the good areas.
Claying, sometimes I dry each panel as I finish, then go to polish. but nothing wrong with re washing.
Wax, Shield wax is good, but your choice of Mystery is probably what I would have gone for, maybe adding Shield on the front bumper, leading edges of wing mirrors, etc.
Wheels, the newer Autobahn is worth a look. that's all.
Final wipe, the blue mf and qd helps level the finish and very slightly enhance the gloss, as you found.

Nothing wrong with your detail Marc.

regards, Roy.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Thanks roy...

Me and Miracle were having this discussion last night about the final buff with the new cloths and both agreed that due to the consistency of them unlike a standard concours microfibre we both also agreed that the cloth must level out the peaks and troughs of the wax enhancing the reflection and/or shine...I really like the cloths and will use them on any future swissvax details i do...

Autobahn i shall purchase on your recommendation..:thumb:


----------



## Roy

vxrmarc said:


> Thanks roy...
> 
> Autobahn i shall purchase on your recommendation..:thumb:


no pressure then!

I did hear a story regarding a certain 1000bhp super car, (think you've helped to detail one!) and a request for something to help the wheels during the high speed testing!

regards, Roy.

pm. sent also.


----------



## dirk

what a job fantastic marc a credit to you ,what a car


----------



## wyliss

Hi,
What make are the brushes for wheels please guys?
Cheers


----------



## Rasher

cracking write up and detail


----------



## Glossmax

dibbs26 said:


> Hi,
> What make are the brushes for wheels please guys?
> Cheers


Not for sale anymore, but one of the traders should be selling something similar soon.
Really do like this detail.


----------



## bud man

exellent work again marc :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

That is one amazing detail of an awesome car 

Also it is one of the best write ups of a detail that I have ever read - a truly top job :thumb:


----------



## nortonski

damn fine motor & nice job :thumb:


----------



## blr123

Well as usual Mark a cracking job done :thumb: 

It's actually the only write up you've done that I have read.......well nearly, cause of the car, they're just waaaayyyyyy toooooooo long for me  just an observation though not a criticism  

Bryan


----------



## m4rtin

Amazing, well done!


----------



## Filecatcher

Nice job on that car.
How are the 3M polishes in general?


----------



## deathlok

nice post great car !!!!


----------



## A21GAV

Wicked read mate, awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Janitor

Yep - my first view of this write up and of course, a great job all round :thumb:

Audi do make some great cars these days, they've definitely upped their act in the design and execution department even if Dealerships are a little, well, indifferent

I haven't got an R8 but am more and more impressed by my TT2 as each day goes by


----------



## stevil

Have read that twice now, great!
Particularly liked the R8 logo inside the lights, nice


----------



## Captain-Future

Great!!!:thumb:


----------



## jake_b

this is a great detail!!


----------



## Eurogloss

That's a stunning car Mark , i am sure you where thrilled to work on such a great
exotica ! Great turnaround !

Did you use the Festool Rotex in Rotex mode ? :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I never used it in rotex mode as it was way too torquey for me .....The car went to the south of france and while there he was offered a silly amunt of money for it and sold it on the holiday:thumb: 

He now has the spider version on order..


----------



## CIY

Excellent work.

What a good looking car too!


----------



## Macmini

vxrmarc said:


> He now has the spider version on order..


, which you'll be detailing right away i hope


----------



## Bigears

Stunning dude. Thanks for taking the time and effort to do such a comprehensive post too.


----------



## johnny m

Stunning Stunning :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## HJW

All I can say is :argie: 

That is just stunning car.


----------



## mitch 106 gti

Wow! That is superb!!! Amazing write up! Nice work mate!!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jake_b

jaw dropping...


----------



## trhland

*awesome job as allways mark!!!!!! keep em coming*


----------



## vpricey

Nice one Marc, Your Details are simply stunning!! I always look forward to seeing your works of art!! 

Superb Mate!!:thumb:


----------



## karburn

Best write up I've seen yet.  You have incredible discipline to be able to document your work so well during the entire process. Absolutely first-class work. :thumb: 

Audi is going to tell LOTS of these in the US. At a base price of $108,000 US, it's a lot of bang for the buck.

I have read that there have been some incidents of the R8 catching fire due to fuel leaks. :devil: Tell your client to be aware!


----------



## JEC

Spot on, seems a crime to ever let it get dirty, but then again would be a capital offence to never drive it. Odd question Marc (or anyone) but where did you get the wheel brushes from?


----------



## Andyuk911

The polishing company, although I am sure they are sold out .. but have a new version now.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

unavailable now....


----------



## PJS

Nice detail marc, but "Swissvax Special Cloth" - I shouldn't laugh, but it's hard not to.
Why couldn't you just say "a microsuede cloth", since that's exactly all it is. Okay, so it's one Swissvax have stuffed inside their trademarked black plastic pouch - but it's not exactly special. It's a generic microsuede which you can buy anywhere.

I do agree, and have said as much previously, that the microsuede as a final buffing cloth does indeed increase the amount of shine/gloss the waxed/sealed paintwork reflects.

As for the brushes - the company that makes the flayed ones which you use on a drill, has been speaking with the inventor of those ones, and he is planning on bringing them back to the market with a better glue, which was cited as the reason for their sabbatical.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Because its my Swissvax special cloth and the only one i have like my special dyson filter cleaning brush , its also special and unique.:lol: to me...


----------



## PJS

You do realise, when your mother said you were special, it was only to bolster your feelings and self confidence - she didn't actually mean you were special, in the strictest sense of the word?
Well, Swissvax are doing the same, and so are you, when you tell your Dyson brush it's special too.....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hahahahaha...i like your style....

If theres one thing you may have learnt about me from my time online is that i always enjoy every comment and never take offence to anything so if my mum says im special...i am sure as hell am!!!


----------



## JEC

PJS said:


> Nice detail marc, but "Swissvax Special Cloth" - I shouldn't laugh, but it's hard not to.
> Why couldn't you just say "a microsuede cloth", since that's exactly all it is. Okay, so it's one Swissvax have stuffed inside their trademarked black plastic pouch - but it's not exactly special. It's a generic microsuede which you can buy anywhere.
> 
> I do agree, and have said as much previously, that the microsuede as a final buffing cloth does indeed increase the amount of shine/gloss the waxed/sealed paintwork reflects.
> 
> As for the brushes - the company that makes the flayed ones which you use on a drill, has been speaking with the inventor of those ones, and he is planning on bringing them back to the market with a better glue, which was cited as the reason for their sabbatical.


Fingers crossed for a return from their sabbatical then in the near future then!! Thanks for Marc and Andy for letting me know


----------



## iceman98

the r8 looks amazing im a massive fan of them but to see one looking that good, awsome job. did take me 20 mins to look and read thou it then re-drool over the pics a few more times but well worth it


----------



## sat1983

Love the R8!!


----------



## Ojai

Great job! quick question, who makes the wheel brush set that u were using. If u or anyone could help me with that, that would be great.


----------



## Glossmax

Ojai said:


> Great job! quick question, who makes the wheel brush set that u were using. If u or anyone could help me with that, that would be great.


Answered in post 164 :thumb:


----------



## madis

beutiful work!


----------

